# 5,5 gallon moss tank



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

how its gonna look...

from above:









"normal view":


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooo...a little cove of moss, that will be awesome


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

One question though (noob question), if you put red crystals and black crystals won't they eventually breed into all black since that colour is the dominant wild type? I'm actually very curious about the answer if anyone has it.


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

Phoenix-cry said:


> One question though (noob question), if you put red crystals and black crystals won't they eventually breed into all black since that colour is the dominant wild type? I'm actually very curious about the answer if anyone has it.


yes they will, but the crystal blacks are so much more active than the crs. mine crs just hiding in my other tank, but mine cbs are swimming around eating alot  

one of my crystal reds:


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Very pretty, it seems a shame to breed them into blacks. Why not keep your lines seperate? Not that there is anything wrong with the original colour, it just seems like a waste of genetics to interbreed the mutation back into the wild type. Perhaps I'm being silly?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh as for fish, Micro Rasbora. For the simple fact that I want some myself, but have no where to put them. Giggle.


----------



## giraffe (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. You could do a moss ladder too.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/40170-moss-rope-ladder.html


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

Phoenix-cry said:


> Very pretty, it seems a shame to breed them into blacks. Why not keep your lines seperate? Not that there is anything wrong with the original colour, it just seems like a waste of genetics to interbreed the mutation back into the wild type. Perhaps I'm being silly?


no your´re not silly:redface: i´m just to lazy to order more crystal reds....


Phoenix-cry said:


> Oh as for fish, Micro Rasbora. For the simple fact that I want some myself, but have no where to put them. Giggle.


i´ve got some boraras maculatus in my other nano but they are pretty boring....


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

giraffe said:


> Sounds like a good plan. You could do a moss ladder too.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/40170-moss-rope-ladder.html


Thats awesome! ofcourse i´m gonna try it!:thumbsup:


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

you should make a moss tree next to your moss rock like this


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

crimsonbull57 said:


> you should make a moss tree next to your moss rock like this


That one was freakin´ awsome! 
but which moss do you recomend?


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

emil-w said:


> That one was freakin´ awsome!
> but which moss do you recomend?


well flame moss is on the "tree"
weeping moss is in the backround (i believe it could be christmas moss)
and dwarf hair grass is the foregound plant

good luck with this tank, make sure you keep it updated


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

crimsonbull57 said:


> well flame moss is on the "tree"
> weeping moss is in the backround (i believe it could be christmas moss)
> and dwarf hair grass is the foregound plant
> 
> good luck with this tank, make sure you keep it updated


yes ofc


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

A nice classic moss tank is always nice. I wouldn't bother with fish.

Yet the description on that photo aren't correct.



crimsonbull57 said:


> well flame moss is on the "tree"
> weeping moss is in the backround (i believe it could be christmas moss)
> and dwarf hair grass is the foregound plant


That is not 'flame moss' on the bush it is erect moss. Erect moss is next to impossible to get ahold of these days because a few years ago pretty much all the moss kept died off in everyone's tanks. Most of the moss kept was in Singapore and thats where it all died. 


In the background is actually probably Christmas moss since that is his favourite moss for moss walls.

Besides that have fun!

-Andrew


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

Found some plastic mesh today but the hole´s are only 2 mm wide...
Does it work or should i buy some new?


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

long time no updates, well here it goes:
got some mesh for the mosswall so yeah...
pics:


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w090JYSyYcs

a short video of the tank. My other shrimp tank is in there as well.

enjoy

Emil


----------



## emil-w (May 31, 2009)

Project closed.


----------



## steak (Sep 3, 2007)

What's easy carbo?


----------

